
JGRASP, a learning IDE to provide automatic generation of software visualization [pdf] - philonoist
http://www.jgrasp.org/tutorials200/jGRASP_00_Overview.pdf
======
philonoist
About jGRASP

jGRASP is a lightweight development environment, created specifically to
provide automatic generation of software visualizations to improve the
comprehensibility of software. jGRASP is implemented in Java, and runs on all
platforms with a Java Virtual Machine (Java version 1.5 or higher). jGRASP
produces Control Structure Diagrams (CSDs) for Java, C, C++, Objective-C,
Python, Ada, and VHDL; Complexity Profile Graphs (CPGs) for Java and Ada; UML
class diagrams for Java; and has dynamic object viewers and a viewer canvas
that work in conjunction with an integrated debugger and workbench for Java.
The viewers include a data structure identifier mechanism which recognizes
objects that represent traditional data structures such as stacks, queues,
linked lists, binary trees, and hash tables, and then displays them in an
intuitive textbook-like presentation view.

jGRASP is developed by the Department of Computer Science and Software
Engineering in the Samuel Ginn College of Engineering at Auburn University.

